# staffie puppy



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey guys
Im sure you all remember that guy with the pups well i went round 2 days ago to collect my money as he texted me saying he finally had it. When I arrived most the pups were gone as he is going away. The mum seemed in great shape and happy as ever to see me. He still had 2 pups there. One that was being collected by some lad saturday morning(as i said to days ago i was there). The last one there was the runt and seemed very quiet. I stayed for a drink and a chat about his sister who i also know. Anyway I had a look at puppy and she seemed very small and frightened bless her, apprently mum 'attacked her' that day. She has very weird brown flaky skin on her tummy also. He said do I want her, I said no. Weird as he gave me my money. He said he needs her gone and I could have her. I disagreed completely and left. I went back home and heard he was going to give her to a well known 'chav' in his area and I just couldnt say no and went to collect her. I would rather have her here with someone that cares for her welfare. Anyway she has met the vet for the first time also which actually went well. She is all booked in for her jabs but she is still a nervous thing. She literally screams when I put her down and hates to be away from me now which is very difficult. She is eating puppy food with goats milk in.
A bit of advice though please:
How do I calm her down?
She sleeps in bed with me but this cant continue as I dont then get any sleep lol yet when I put her in her dog cage she screams and doesnt stop!
Mind this afternoon she seems better. She started growling today and challenging the cats which was great to see.
I know no-one will agree with my decision to have her BUT I didnt like the idea of her going anywhere else.
She has teeth like pins and a tummy like a pig now too. Great to finally see her tail wigging and her bounding around like a pup should be



BTW she is called Ducky as when she screams she sounds like a duck lol


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

My little girl was very ill when she came home after going straight from breeder to the vets. She had to be carried as she physcially could support her weight on her legs i even had to hold her to poop and i took her to bed and she slept on my head. I am sure everyone here will tell you to be cruel to be kind and let her get on with it but i think she needs supporting at the dicipline can wait for a couple of weeks.

Marina


----------



## Michelle Abbott (Sep 1, 2009)

Well what can i say other than you are a star bless ya ), i would have done the exact same thing. I have a staffy and i love her to bits. Is puppy still being clingy at nyt time, if so make sure shes nice and warm and perhaps put something in with her that smells of you, i no it sounds a bit crazy but i think you will find that helps, mine had a hot water bottled (wrapped up well so she couldnt get to it) when she was a puppy and lots of teddys. Hope she settles soon x


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

I have already tried that. She has my clothes in with her and has teddies but doesnt stop crying until he is in bed with me. Its just she wants to be held by me ALL the time. Not next to me or by me but on me. She sleeps round my neck of in my arms and she eats on my lap and she runs under my feet till i left her.


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

now is a good example. She was asleep and I put her on the soaf and she screamed whilst I went to the kitchen to make some toast. I came back and picked her up nd she went silent straight away. I put her on the floor and she ran into the kitchen with me and sat on my feet until I picked her up.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Tbh if its not health probs that making her cry, i would put her in her crate covered in a blanket to help her feel secure, with something that smells like you, a teddy to snuggle with, and hot water bottle if its cold.
Fine, there cute in your bed at this age, but as youve said you dont want it to continue so stop it now, ignore her when she cries, she just wants her own way :whistling2:
Also you cant post a thread about puppies with no pictures....:gasp:
Good luck with her, sounds like youre giving her a great start away from the chavs :2thumb:


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

she is just spoilt then lol ill try that tonight. I know I shouldnt judge but why should someone who runs round the streets all day, doesnt work, lives in a block of flats with no garden, and only wants a dog for a status symbol have her?
Ill try and get pictures up soon! Im just excited to get all her jabs done and her micro chip and take her running down the park lol


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

BabyBlonde said:


> she is just spoilt then lol ill try that tonight. I know I shouldnt judge but why should someone who runs round the streets all day, doesnt work, lives in a block of flats with no garden, and only wants a dog for a status symbol have her?
> Ill try and get pictures up soon! Im just excited to get all her jabs done and her micro chip and take her running down the park lol


 
Yes, she found out that when she cries 'mummy' picks her up :lol2:
A bit like babies :whistling2:

I know what you mean hun! Good on ya.

Defo do that tonight, dont give in, even put her in a room like the bathroom so you cant hear her, to get fed up and go get her to shut her up :lol2:


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

I dont want her to feel mummy hates her though! I cant stand to hear her crying.
Also she smells something awful!!!!!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

sophs87 said:


> Yes, she found out that when she cries 'mummy' picks her up :lol2:
> A bit like babies :whistling2:


Woah there nelly, have you got kids??? If not then dont presume to even compare the two they are vastly different.
Also i disagree with your advice, i've raised 4 dogs from pups and the ones that were my own i took both to bed with me they both slept on/in my bed as teeny pups, its saved crying at night and accidents in the house and it was only for two weeks whilst they adjusted and then we began training.
There is obviously something going on in the pups head because this amount of squealing isnt normal even for a new home.
Marina


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes i have kids.....i have dogs.....just my advise, my opinion, and has worked for me 
personnaly i dont have dogs in my bed so i can only offer my own advise which is different from you


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

No your right i wount never allow my dogs on to the bed after the adjustment but then mine are not allowed on the couch either or in the same room as us when we eat other people would argue that as well.

However i think this pup needs a little extra TLC to learn that hmans are not all scum before the training and dicipline begins!!

Marina


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

BabyBlonde said:


> I dont want her to feel mummy hates her though! I cant stand to hear her crying.
> Also she smells something awful!!!!!


 
She wont think that at all :lol2:
Give her a nice bath, some treats and attention then bed time, she will lurve you when she sees you in the morning :2thumb:

Obviously this is only mt advise, but has worked for me with a couple of pups, now when i get up in the evening emmy oes in her crate and settles for the night :flrt:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Marinam2 said:


> No your right i wount never allow my dogs on to the bed after the adjustment but then mine are not allowed on the couch either or in the same room as us when we eat other people would argue that as well.
> 
> *However i think this pup needs a little extra TLC to learn that hmans are not all scum before the training and dicipline begins!!*
> 
> Marina


 
Scum is not putting your dog in its crate at night, nor not picking it up everytime it demands attention. 
:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i have always done as marina has with hers...............on the bed with mumma while tiny babies crate training throught out the day to get them ready for sleeping in them at nights when older 


i think the pup in question has been through quiet an ordeal so a lil extra tlc wont hurt her


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

MY opinion is, if you let a dog sleep on your bed for the first to weeks of life with new mummy, imo it will be harder on the dog to change to crates, or not sleeping all warm with mum on the bed?!

Its like paper training, getting that right then moving to outside, its a waste of time, and confuses the poor pup, 
She will learn, night time= bed/crate, morning=mummy lets me out for fusses, treats, kisses and cuddles


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sophs87 said:


> MY opinion is, if you let a dog sleep on your bed for the first to weeks of life with new mummy, imo it will be harder on the dog to change to crates, or not sleeping all warm with mum on the bed?!
> 
> Its like paper training, getting that right then moving to outside, its a waste of time, and confuses the poor pup,
> She will learn, night time= bed/crate, morning=mummy lets me out for fusses, treats, kisses and cuddles


 
yes thats your opinion that your shouting at me there 

all i said was i agree with marina as i have always done it the same way as her too and never had a problem with it at all 

the 1st couple of weeks are so difficult for new pups they are taken away from everything they once knew and need to learn to trust and bond 

but thats just my opinion too


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> yes thats your opinion that your shouting at me there
> 
> all i said was i agree with marina as i have always done it the same way as her too and never had a problem with it at all
> 
> ...


 
Shouting :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sophs87 said:


> Shouting :lol2:


well you seemed to forget to take the caps lock off when you typed MY :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Sounds to me like she still needs a mum and the comfort a mother gives her, bless her.

So for now I cant see any harm with her being in your bed.

I would then move her into a crate next to your bed so when she becomes unsettled you can stick your hand through the bars to comfort her, she will then soon settle.
Its also an idea to give her a hot watter bottle and a teddy for comfort.

I cant talk though, my Staffie lumps slept with me from puppies and still do :lol2:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

sophs87 said:


> Scum is not putting your dog in its crate at night, nor not picking it up everytime it demands attention.
> :lol2:


Sadly scum is breeding your bitch without any thought or consideration of where the pups will end up. Scum is then trying to palm off puppies to any tom,dick or chav that have low enough scruples to buy them.
Scum is putting a holiday before a young life!

Marina


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

My youngest dog loves her crate i bought it for her because she was a tiny puppy and my rottie was an oaf although he had looked out for her i worried too much what would happen to her while we were out so to be safe as soon as she as big enough i crated her downstairs. She took to it straight away and legs it there now if shes been naughty, if shes scared or when we start making moves to go to bed!

or if i need her in there all i say is "box" and she instantly knows where to go to.

Marina


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Marinam2 said:


> My youngest dog loves her crate i bought it for her because she was a tiny puppy and my rottie was an oaf although he had looked out for her i worried too much what would happen to her while we were out so to be safe as soon as she as big enough i crated her downstairs. She took to it straight away and legs it there now if shes been naughty, if shes scared or when we start making moves to go to bed!
> 
> or if i need her in there all i say is "box" and she instantly knows where to go to.
> 
> Marina


 
Sound like emmy, apart from the rotty bit :lol2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

BabyBlonde said:


> He said he needs her gone and I could have her. I disagreed completely and left. I went back home and heard he was going to give her to a well known 'chav' in his area and I just couldnt say no and went to collect her.


If he was giving the pup to you there was no need to disagreed completely and leave.Only if he was trying to sell it to you.There was nothing wrong with taking it the first time he asked as you wouldn't be funding him in anyway.But glade to hear that you got your money and got a pup with out funding the breeders greed.


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

ok now I am becoming considered about her
I tried the crate in the dark whilst I was doing some coursework and she had my tops in with her and a teddy and in a warm room and she screamed for an hour!!! I dont mean crying I mean full on murder screams!
She does it when I put her down, when i leave a room and generally when I not holding her!
She shakes constantly too! Yet she soon goes to sleep happily on me but nowhere else.
She wont go to my mother or my brother or any of my friends either, just me. Problem is the deal was during the days of study and work when Im away my mum would look after her. I dont know what to do tomorrow as I leave at half 8 and wont be home until half 5. Im really considered she wont go near other people and she doesnt calm down.
Is this just because she has left mum or could something of happened to her???
Also she eats for england lol am i over feeding her already? I just give her the bowl and assumes she will stop when full but she doesnt lol she eats tons and her tummy looks like a barrel ready to explode lol

Also last night she had an accident at the end of my bed which Im very p*ssed about


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I have 8 dogs that came as young puppies and slept in our room, mostly in the bed and even though some are very old now they still do. It doesnt bother me in the slightest and they are all well adjusted, friendly, obediant dogs.
If I got a small puppy now would I change the way I have done things? No way, as I love the way my dogs have turned out.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Okay do you mean concerned?

Her beaviour doesnt sound right to me at all. I mean its normal for puppies to be quiet and withdrawn, to cower in corners and leg it from people, to cry at night and perhaps even shake but the constant crying isnt normal nor is the amount of fondness she has developed for you in such a short space of time.

In all fairness it is making it very hard to make a recommendation because it isnt normal for a new puppy to behave this way. I'm worried something has happened to her and shes terrified or that shes much to young and shes damaged goods already.

Marina


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

BabyBlonde said:


> Also she eats for england lol am i over feeding her already? I just give her the bowl and assumes she will stop when full but she doesnt lol she eats tons and her tummy looks like a barrel ready to explode lol


Sounds like worms or bloat, bloat is really dangerous. She should be eating 4 small meals a day.

Marina


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

thats what i meant lol Its really upsetting me to be honest. I havent slept since I got her and I cant move without her. I dont want to find her a new home already and have her upset because i left her but what am i suppose to do with her!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

BabyBlonde said:


> ok now I am becoming considered about her
> I tried the crate in the dark whilst I was doing some coursework and she had my tops in with her and a teddy and in a warm room and she screamed for an hour!!!.


Try the clock trick.You need a tic'tok type clock and wrap in a towl/one of you tops in the crate.The tic'tok can calm them down.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Speak to your vet in the morning about finding a very well versed staffy breeder and see if they can advise, take the pup to them and see if they can help you.

Its always difficult to help without seeing (or hearing) the problem in hand but its def new to me!

Has anyone else made the effort to fuss her hand feed her or play in anyway?

Marina


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

my brother does but she wont leave me side and cries when he holds her.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Even when she can see you?

Perhaps shes imprinted on you.....

Marina


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

even when im not to him


----------



## karmadog (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi

Firstly well done for taking on this little pup. x

Have you got a DAP diffuser? Its a plug in (like one of those air-freshner thingys) which releases pheromones. The DAP diffuser continuously wafts a odourless pheromone (which is similar to the smell of the pups Mother) out and it will comfort stressed and anxious dogs, esp puppies. 

You can pick them up from vets or online and are around a tenner but really is money well spent imo. I usually use them for puppies and foster dogs to help settle them in.

You can also get a spray DAP so you can spay onto pups bedding and toys.

Sound like she definately needs a trip to the vets and like has already been said its worth getting a decent Staffie breeders phone number and ring them up for advice. Or alternately a Staffie rescue will have people who know all about the breed who i'm sure would be more than happy for you to ring them for advice. 

Helen x


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Sounds like she had a crappy start in life if shes that bad!
Good job she went to you eh?!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

sophs87 said:


> Sounds like she had a crappy start in life if shes that bad!
> Good job she went to you eh?!


I think she needs real help because the way she sees it your going to abandon her tomorrow, which is only going to further your problem.

Marina


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Marinam2 said:


> I think she needs real help because the way she sees it your going to abandon her tomorrow, which is only going to further your problem.
> 
> Marina


 
Im going to abandon her tommorow?
Or she is the pup? Sorry confused!

Please dont get rid because shes not perfect tho 
Wish i was closer


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

im just going potty at the moment, I mean I hand reared kittens before and there were 4 of them and she is worse. Im getting to the point of tears already, god knows why but i think its because i know im upsetting her by going to college yet what else can I do


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

BabyBlonde said:


> im just going potty at the moment, I mean I hand reared kittens before and there were 4 of them and she is worse. Im getting to the point of tears already, god knows why but i think its because i know im upsetting her by going to college yet what else can I do


Your going to have to go, leave her with your mum, and get her to fuss fuss fuss, maybe that will make her feel more secure?
I cant see her lasting ages screaming if shes getting loads of attention and tasty treats


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

i doubt mum will though. She will feed her yes but thats it. Mum thinks the pup she p*ssed off her cats lol
She wants her left upstairs in my room with paper down(big room) with food and water but still on her tod


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The kindest thing you can do for this puppy is contact Staffie rescue and see if they have a fosterer who will take her on and give her the attention and socializing she needs


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> The kindest thing you can do for this puppy is contact Staffie rescue and see if they have a fosterer who will take her on and give her the attention and socializing she needs


 
Agreed!
If your busy at college, and no one else is willing to put the time and effort in you have no other choise imo


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

I just dont want to see her going through this though? She already clearly sees me as mum


----------



## Snuggles (Sep 18, 2007)

It's not fair on her to be on her own all day though. 

Presuming there is no medical reason for her behaviour, she sounds like an extremely nervous puppy. She'll grow into a nervous adult too if she's not given the correct guidance and socialisation at this young age.


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

do you think for tonight though if i leave her in her cage with blankets and teddies and cover her she will eventually go to sleep


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

BabyBlonde said:


> do you think for tonight though if i leave her in her cage with blankets and teddies and cover her she will eventually go to sleep


 
Its up to you, as someone already said maybe put the crate near your bed?
Covering makes a pup feel secure.
Its hard to give advise when ive never had a pup like this, 
I would be taking the day of college to ring round some experianced staffy breeders, owners, and rescues for advise.

You will get there have faith in yourself and give this puppy a good home, you just need guidence hun
xx


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

I do believe eventually she will settle in here but just needs to learn that no sleeping on the bed and no screaming lol I dont want her to leave and go somewhere else, I really dont, I already adore her and I know she does me as she doesnt give me an inch of space


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

BabyBlonde said:


> I do believe eventually she will settle in here but just needs to learn that no sleeping on the bed and no screaming lol I dont want her to leave and go somewhere else, I really dont, I already adore her and I know she does me as she doesnt give me an inch of space


 Without wanting to offend, it should not be about you. That you love her and you want to keep her.
It should be about her and what's right for her and keeping this dog in solitary confinement in your room while you are out just isn't right or fair. For a start, hwo will she get housetrained if nobody is there to take her out every hour? How is she going to get her 5 meals a day? It also sounds as though you really don't know how to cope with her posessiveness and clinginess and are inclined to spoil her. It's all good and well spoiling her while she is small and cute and a baby but when she grows into a fully grown staffy who is still spoiled, possesive and clingy, then what? When she attacks anyone who dares to come anywhere near 'her' mummy, then what?
Think less about you and think more about what's best for her.


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

right no, i dont want her to leave as I have to hear the bloody screaming all the time! It truely sounds frightening when she does it!!!!
She will have someone take her out during the day and feed her! My brother is in all day and out at night so we swoop in a sense. Just she cant run round all day.
I have been told she is just spoilt and trying to push her limits and see when I will come get her. 
So tonight Im going to take her downstairs and leave her there, therefore no-one will hear her and be tempted to pick her up.


----------



## yas_mark (Dec 6, 2009)

Hiya I have 2 staffords so could help

how old is she now? is she eating well? what sort of mental stimulation are you giving her, like stuffed kongs, treats boards etc?

crate training is not cruel if used right, it should be a dogs safe haven, they should NEVER be placed in there for punishment and need to learn the crate is a place for relaxation and calm.

I cant get 3 dogs out of their crates :lol2:


----------



## Snuggles (Sep 18, 2007)

Before you leave her on her own for the night, I'd have her seen by a vet first just to make sure everything is okay physically.


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

right she is in her crate now in a dark room with my t-shirts and teddies and biscuits covered in jam and was quiet for a few minutes but is screaming again!
she is 6 weeks old and eats like a pig!


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

I have spoken with my brother and he has agreed to keep her all day for me everyday so thats perfect!


----------



## yas_mark (Dec 6, 2009)

Okay she is 6 weeks old. This is a hell of a lot of your problem hun, ideally pup should be with mum and litter mates untill 8 weeks of age, in this period they learn socialisation skills, manners etc and how to be more independant.

One of our staffords came to us at 6.5 weeks old due to mum rejecting litter and yep its hellish as they crave attention.

Im a dog trainer and with all my pups iv always stayed up untill midnight ish at 1st made sure theyre fed,watered, weed and pood before going to bed and left them until 6am. Then gone down to them, it sets them in routine and the 1st couple of weeks are tough but you will get there.

What brand of grub is she on? This could be a big effect on her?

Make sure she never has harness or collar on in her crate very dangerous. x


----------



## Snuggles (Sep 18, 2007)

BabyBlonde said:


> right she is in her crate now in a dark room with my t-shirts and teddies and biscuits covered in jam and was quiet for a few minutes but is screaming again!
> she is 6 weeks old and eats like a pig!


I'm not suprised she's screaming, at 6 weeks old she should still be with her mum and litter mates. She's going to be wondering what's hit her.

I hope you know plenty of vaccinated, placid natured dogs to teach her those important doggy manners that she should to be learning from her litter mates over the next few weeks.


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

clearly no1 read the posts before about her owners right? well i dont agree with her age either but she had to leave. If you read previous posts you would understand

its midnight now and im up at 6 most mornings anyway. She has eaten and pood! She is completely fine bar screaming!


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

I havent read the whole of this thread but seriously-
Stop picking her up!!! If anything, at night, put her in a different room, water bottle, little bit of food, and a kong with some stuffing in it (better if you freeze it, makes it alot more fun for them) and put the radio on. 
Try that, then let us know how she goes on. You just will get a seriously spoilt dog if you do that, and she will get seperation anxiety, start tearing your house up if and when youre out and youll get sick of her. Oh, another thing to do at night. Put her in a cage, big enough for her to potter around in, and cover it with a blanket so she cant see out of it.


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

BabyBlonde said:


> right she is in her crate now in a dark room with my t-shirts and teddies and biscuits covered in jam and was quiet for a few minutes but is screaming again!
> she is 6 weeks old and eats like a pig!


Please, do not give her jam and biscuits. :whistling2: Lol not having a go darling but it really will screw her digestive system up.


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

we have sucess! I have no noise from the room!!!!!!!
should i check she is ok though?
Im going to buy a jong tomorrow aswell


----------



## yas_mark (Dec 6, 2009)

if shes quiet and shes in her crate shes fine. the more you pander the more she will whine and demand attention

staffords are such people orientated dogs anyway they dont need it encouraging.

if your feeding her on anything like bakers/pedigree/wagg id be looking to changing as and when you can to something better quality with no additives or colourings in which can make pups more hyper ( them types of food are like feeding a kiddie on cola and sweets ALL day)

Good brands of food are Arden Grange, James Well Beloved, Burns. 

Also i would reccomend once she has had her jabs you book her into puppy socialisation classes, staffords need lots of socialisation and due to her coming from mum early she will really benefit from them.

A fantastic forum is www.staffyclub.com best staffy forum online everybody will help you no matter what question or querie. my member name is YasminR

x


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

Thank you very much  I will go buy different foods tomorrow. I was planning on taking her puppy training anyway, does anyone know any good ones in Coventry?I do want an obedient dog.She gets her first jab not this week but next. Also can i bath her? I have no idea what they did wth her but she smells terrible


----------



## yas_mark (Dec 6, 2009)

BabyBlonde said:


> Thank you very much  I will go buy different foods tomorrow. I was planning on taking her puppy training anyway, does anyone know any good ones in Coventry?I do want an obedient dog.She gets her first jab not this week but next. Also can i bath her? I have no idea what they did wth her but she smells terrible


 
Mix her current food and new food over a 10 day period slowly mixing both, I cant reccomend arden grange food enough.

I dont know of any in Coventry but ask your vets if they know any classes, they might even hold them in the vets. You want a positive dog trainer that uses reward based training such as treats or toys as praise.

Bathing buy a very mild puppy shampoo from the pet shops, dont swap and change shampoos as it could affect her skin. Give her a nice bath and then she should be fine untill about february/march 2010 you dont want to bath too often as it effects the natural oils in the coats.

You can get puppy sprays and dry shampoos from pet shops too if they get a bit pongy ( i use these on my pack)

kongs are a god send remember she will start teething soon so a frozen kong with a bit of peanut butter in will sooth her gums as will a frozen or chilled carrot every other day. (it does make a mess so beware lol)

xx


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

BabyBlonde said:


> we have sucess! I have no noise from the room!!!!!!!
> should i check she is ok though?
> Im going to buy a jong tomorrow aswell


Dont check shes okay.. she will be fine.
Make a fuss of her when you see her in the morning, let her know shes been good. 
A good starter food is Royal Canin Mini Junior. I always recommend Royal Canin because all of my dogs are on it, and never had any problems! Since staffies are known for the skin problems aswell, I would recommend this as it will prevent it. 

Did you keep the radio on for her and the blanket over the cage. Buy the stuffing to go in the Kong too..


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

o dear she is crying again!


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

BabyBlonde said:


> o dear she is crying again!


Ignore her. Have you put the radio on for her? Put it on a channel where its mainly talking and not music. So they can hear voices rather than the black eyed peas being played every 5 minutes. : victory:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

How was she this morning, its just a case od not pandering to her hun! 
If she screams and you react she will get positive attention from negative behaviour.
Sound like your doing a fab job, keep it up : victory:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm so worried for the little pup. I'm desperate to help and i'm so angry that i am so far away.

How is she??? I think if she were around other dogs she'd be much better.

Marina


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Six weeks old and people are advising you to shut her in a room on her own and leave her? :bash:

She is a baby for god sake!!!! She has no idea about being spoilt at this age. She needs love, warmth and attention at that age. She shouldnt be left for more that half and hour to an hour tops, and I wouldnt even leave her for that long. Otherwise your looking at her getting SA and becoming distructive later on, which is very hard to undo once you have caused it.

Hands up those with children who leaves there baby crying? And leaves it for hours on end? None of you I bet!

What you have done is just taken on a lifetime commitment, possibly 16 years of one. What you do now for her is going to affect the rest of her life and how she turns out. I think you need to think long and hard about that, and if you really think you can give her everything she needs.

Also please do not contact Staffie rescue about taking her if you decide to ever rehome her. I have some contacts in rescue who would be able to help her if needed.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

marthaMoo said:


> Hands up those with children who leaves there baby crying? And leaves it for hours on end? None of you I bet!


You just lost your bet. All my babies have been left to cry themselves to sleep, if you pander to dog or child you end up with a baby/puppy that cant settle on its own.

Perfectly fine if you want to be with him/her 24 hours a day, but should you need the loo or to nip to the shops and your dog is howling and screaming the whole time, I feel for your neighbours lol.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Just to add I dont agree or disagree with what's been advised as I wouldn't know what to do in this situation. I would think I would rehome to someone with more experience as it's clearly not behaving as a normal pup would.

I dont agree with locking a puppy away all day, but I dont agree with picking them up and fussing them when they cry either. I would hope that the OP might consider rehoming her to someone with more experience, or at least getting her checked by a vet and/or breeder who knows what they're talking about.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

BabyBlonde said:


> right she is in her crate now in a dark room with my t-shirts and teddies and biscuits covered in jam and was quiet for a few minutes but is screaming again!
> she is 6 weeks old and eats like a pig!


 Can I just ask you to clarify something. When you say 'screaming' is she actually screaming, like long loud screams like she would if you trod on her tail? Or is she whining or whimpering? The 2 are totally different and if she is really screaming, then you need to get her to a vet right away as she is obviously in terrible pain. Puppies do not scream just because they want to be with you, they whimper or whine. Why are you giving her jam covered biscuits? Why is she in a cage which is all covered over, thus giving her more stress and depravation. Please please please, I'm begging you, let this pup go to someone who actually knows what they are doing becuae you obviously don't and may inadvertantly be causing her harm both physically and mentally. Or are you really that selfish thet you'd keep her simply because your feelings are more important than hers? Of course she eats like a pig at 6 weeks. She should be on 5 meals a day!!!


----------



## yas_mark (Dec 6, 2009)

Is the dog being locked away all day? Staffords really need human company. 

Could you get a pet sitter to come in during the day for a couple of hours? x


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

yas_mark said:


> if shes quiet and shes in her crate shes fine. the more you pander the more she will whine and demand attention


 I'm afraid I disagree with you. She is a 6 week old puppy who has been taken from her pack . She needs attention 24/7 if she is to turn into a confident dog. If not, isolating her for doing nothing more than being a tiny scared baby will only turn her into a fearful nervous dog who has learned that when she is most afraid, her supposed pack leaders will not help her, they'll punish her in the worst way you can punish a dog, by making her be outside of the pack all alone and vulnerable. Your comment was as stupid as telling a mother to ignore the cries of her 6 week old baby.



> staffords are such people orientated dogs anyway they dont need it encouraging.


 So they are people orientated. It's a basic need in them. Add to that the fact that this is a pup which was taken from her mother far too young and you have a dog which needs to be with someone 24/7.



> if your feeding her on anything like bakers/pedigree/wagg id be looking to changing as and when you can to something better quality with no additives or colourings in which can make pups more hyper ( them types of food are like feeding a kiddie on cola and sweets ALL day)


 She should be on 5 feeds a day at this age of some good quality puppy food, plus water available all the time.

Good brands of food are Arden Grange, James Well Beloved, Burns. 



> Also i would reccomend once she has had her jabs you book her into puppy socialisation classes, staffords need lots of socialisation and due to her coming from mum early she will really benefit from them.


Hopefully the current selfish owner will have spent more time with this very emotionally needy pup so that when it comes to puppy classes, she won't be a cmplete emotional wreck, too afraid to make contact with other puppies because she knows that if one attacks her, the person who should protect her, won't. That's what she will have learned from the treatment the poor little sod has been getting at present.

In fact I am so upset by reading subsequent posts about this baby that I will offer a permanent home to her myself if the OP wants to do the right thing. She'll never be left alone , ever! She'll have me here all the time, plus the other members of my pack who will nurture and support her mentally so that she'll learn that nothing bad will ever happen to her as the pack always protects it's own. She will be given proper food and as much as she wants to eat. She'll never be shut away in a cage in the dark simply for being afraid. She'll be able to run about across the fens with the rest of my lot and live a fab life.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

BabyBlonde said:


> Thank you very much  I will go buy different foods tomorrow. I was planning on taking her puppy training anyway, does anyone know any good ones in Coventry?I do want an obedient dog.She gets her first jab not this week but next. Also can i bath her? I have no idea what they did wth her but she smells terrible


 On the smell. Has the vet seen her yet? With the smell and the screaming, plus the terrible start she's had, plus you mentioned brown scurf on her skin, she might just have mange and if she does, get ready for some hefty vet bills and weeks of treatment.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

cbreakenridge said:


> I havent read the whole of this thread but seriously-
> Stop picking her up!!! If anything, at night, put her in a different room, water bottle, little bit of food, and a kong with some stuffing in it (better if you freeze it, makes it alot more fun for them) and put the radio on.
> Try that, then let us know how she goes on. You just will get a seriously spoilt dog if you do that, and she will get seperation anxiety, start tearing your house up if and when youre out and youll get sick of her. Oh, another thing to do at night. Put her in a cage, big enough for her to potter around in, and cover it with a blanket so she cant see out of it.


 Are you serious? To treat a 6 week old puppy as you have just described, is nothing short of cruelty. You cannot 'spoil' a baby puppy of this age who desperately needs to be with another living thing in order to feel secure.
Your solution for a tiny insecure and scared puppy is to confine her, totally alone in the dark? That is bloody outrageous :blowup:

Do you treat your own dogs like this?
FYI I have a pack of over 20 dogs. The ones which I've had from puppies have come to bed with me from day one. I have never had a dog with seperation anxiety, nor a 'spoiled' dog, (whatever that is). I do however have confident dogs who are happy to be left alone for a while if I go out for several hours. They are confident because they feel secure. Had I put them into isolation in a darkened cage as punishment for needing to feel safe when they were puppies, they'd grow up nervous wrecks. I am frankly astounded that people who should know bnetter, and who are supposed to be 'experienced' dog owners , are offering such terrible advice which goes totally against and is opposite to, what is needed in reality here.
There are several forum members on here who have met some of my dogs and who can verify that even when m eeting total strangers my lot are friendly and confident, and in the case of 3 of them, will be able to say that when I left my dogs in my car for 6 hours one night (let out to relieve themselves) they settled down happily and slept, safe in the knowledge that nothing bad would be allowed to happen and that I would return. They are like this because they have felt protected and secure from day 1, not felt anxious, terrified and desperate for contact.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Yups pam they were as good as gold :flrt::flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

now i dont know much about dogs, but has sher seen a vet since with you, beacuse im sure. puppies and dogs dont scream unless somthing is wrong...surely they woudl whimper and cry but actual screaming?... vet imo.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*puppy*



freekygeeky said:


> now i dont know much about dogs, but has sher seen a vet since with you, .



Surely this would be the very first thing to do and asap.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

sarahc said:


> Surely this would be the very first thing to do and asap.


yup, which is why i was askin


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

I am concerned that you are annoyed that she toileted on your bed and seem frustrated with thsi puppy. I don't agree with leaving her to scream for hours, nor do I agree with pandering to her either. You need ot get a happy balance. She IS young, but people forget guide dog pups often leave their litters at 6 weeks old and many breeders will (dependant on circumstances) occasionally let pups go to new homes at 7 weeks okd and have no problems. There is actually quite alot of research to show that puppies enter a 'fear period' at eight weeks, and so going to their new homes just before can be beneficial. Not to mention it gives families a valuble extra few days to beging socilaisation, the majority of which should be done by 12 week sold. 

Firstly, it is probably worth taking her to the vet to be checked over. 

It is ridiculous to think you can just chut her in a crate and she'll be quiet That is cruel. You need to train her to be in the crate, that it is a happy place for her to be, so she looks forward to it. If you want details of how to crate train her, then I'll post them, but there are also a few good books that explain it, and I think you might benefit from a few books, tbh. 

What are you doing when she is awake? When you aren't holding her, are you just putting her down and ignoring her? Play games with her, she will get tired easily at that age, but thing I have found puppies like are empty milk bottles, filled with some kibble if you like, they like the nois eit makes when they play with it usually, but be careful not to scare her. Also, anything you can wave about for her to chase, whole apples or carots she can play with and chew (you can put carrots in the fridge which will help with her teeth later on) newspaper she can tear up etc. It doesn't have to be anything expensive. If you play with her, it will tire her out so she is less likely to cry when you aren't. Sit on the floor with her, and let her lay next to you to sleep, so she doesn't have to be 'on' you all the time, but feels secure. 

You must teach her to be on her own, and not to be cuddled all the time. That means small steps. Like being in the same room as her to start with. Give her a kong or something tasty and pop her on the floor next to you with it. BEFORE she is finished and has started crying again, give her a fuss. Make sure you fuss her often when she isn't crying. 

Having a puppy is much harder than having a baby, IME. (and all my own puppies have slept at night) If you aren't prepared to put in a LOT of hard work and time (it simply isn't good enough to leave her on her own AT ALL until she is older and has been 'trained' to be left alone gradually) then it is probably best for the pup if she goes to a different home that is more experienced.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*puppy*

You are right freekygeeky :lol2: it's no good giving out behaviour advice if the puppy is sick .It needs a health check.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sarahc said:


> You are right freekygeeky :lol2: it's no good giving out behaviour advice if the puppy is sick .It needs a health check.


I agree 

i find it hard to believe that he gave her the pup for free after the fuss he made of wanting to give her a pup for the cash he owed instead 

It wouldnt surprise me if the guy who bred her knew she was ill and was basically passing off the vets bills by what seemingly would look like he had done a good dead in giving a pup away for free


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

midori said:


> I am concerned that you are annoyed that she toileted on your bed and seem frustrated with thsi puppy. I don't agree with leaving her to scream for hours, nor do I agree with pandering to her either. You need ot get a happy balance. She IS young, but people forget guide dog pups often leave their litters at 6 weeks old and many breeders will (dependant on circumstances) occasionally let pups go to new homes at 7 weeks okd and have no problems. There is actually quite alot of research to show that puppies enter a 'fear period' at eight weeks, and so going to their new homes just before can be beneficial. Not to mention it gives families a valuble extra few days to beging socilaisation, the majority of which should be done by 12 week sold.
> 
> Firstly, it is probably worth taking her to the vet to be checked over.
> 
> ...


:no1::2thumb:


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

midori said:


> I am concerned that you are annoyed that she toileted on your bed and seem frustrated with thsi puppy. I don't agree with leaving her to scream for hours, nor do I agree with pandering to her either. You need ot get a happy balance. She IS young, but people forget guide dog pups often leave their litters at 6 weeks old and many breeders will (dependant on circumstances) occasionally let pups go to new homes at 7 weeks okd and have no problems. There is actually quite alot of research to show that puppies enter a 'fear period' at eight weeks, and so going to their new homes just before can be beneficial. Not to mention it gives families a valuble extra few days to beging socilaisation, the majority of which should be done by 12 week sold.
> 
> Firstly, it is probably worth taking her to the vet to be checked over.
> 
> ...


best advice so far, we got summer at 7 weeks, exactly for the reasons you stated, socialisation. so she could get used to our daughter etc, because she was the 'bully' of the litter, the biggest and the boss!
try and get her to associate you leaving with good things happening, a treat, special toy. and dont over do the hellos when you return.


----------



## karmadog (Oct 9, 2008)

Please please take this pup to the vets for a full health check asap. Any dog that comes into my home (I foster for rescues as well as my own dogs) has a vet check up if not that very day then the next day.

Plus this is excellent advice from midori - Please listen to it.


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

Well she screamed until 4am and I just lost my rag to be honest and started crying lol i was so tired so yes she got in bed with me... I know, Im a let down but tonight I have a better plan!I went out and brought her a puppy Kong today and its in the freezer now with treats and smooth peanut butter in.Im listening to my ipod so i cant hear her too.Today she had my brother for most the day, apprently she wasnt too bad actually but he had to leave the house for an hour during the afternoon and she was okish. As soon as I got home so got worse though. She set on my boots whilst I attempted to prepare her dinner and winded until I held her. She followed me constantly but now she is fed for the first time she isnt on my lap she is asleep on the floor so its a bonus.


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

BabyBlonde said:


> Well she screamed until 4am and I just lost my rag to be honest and started crying lol i was so tired so yes she got in bed with me... I know, Im a let down but tonight I have a better plan!I went out and brought her a puppy Kong today and its in the freezer now with treats and smooth peanut butter in.Im listening to my ipod so i cant hear her too.Today she had my brother for most the day, apprently she wasnt too bad actually but he had to leave the house for an hour during the afternoon and she was okish. As soon as I got home so got worse though. She set on my boots whilst I attempted to prepare her dinner and winded until I held her. She followed me constantly but now she is fed for the first time she isnt on my lap she is asleep on the floor so its a bonus.


 
If you are 'losing your rag' with her, I honestly think she's better off in another home. 

Also, by allowing her to cry, and then picking her up whilst she is still crying, you are actually teaching her she needs to cry _for a very long time _in order to get attention from you/be picked up. 

Leaving her to cry, but just having your ipod on so you can't hear her is not the answer, and giving her a stuffed kong will not, on it's own, miraculously crate train her or stop her from crying. Sorting out her problems (if he r'problems' are more than any normal puppy behaviour, that's not really clear) is going to take real effort on your part. 

I think the problems with the poor puppy are likely to get worse, and i actually feel quite angry at how you are reacting to the situation. Did you think having a puppy was going to be all cutenss and cuddles, an no hard work?! :bash:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Could you not take a video on your phone then post on here so we can see how she is screaming, or is it loud whineing?

During the day she shouldnt be ignored hun, she should be excrsised and played with and trained, not ignored, You are going to have to decide on what route your going go down, training wise, then stick to it,
As someone has already said, pups are hard work and frustraiting at times but when you get it right the feeling is great,
I hand reared a staffy pup once and it was the hardest thing ever, she slept next to my bed in a box with blankets ect, EVERY 3 hours i was up day and night for toilet and feeding. Hard Hard work, but she was then ready for her new home and i was so proud id made her into a lovely little pup.
Dont loose your rag, and give in after so many hours, she will get worse!
If you cant do it, please rehome her to a rescue or someone with experiance : victory::lol2:


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

right this is silly nowIm going to ask for this thread to be closed as I asked advice and I took itGive her a stuffed Kong, so i did.Leave her in another room, so i did.Turn music on, so i did.Give her your clothes, so i did.I took advice but now im in trouble? no1 will ever agree but she has seen a vet and there is actually bugger all wrong with her! I took advice purely! but to be honest im sightly sick of many peoples advice here because no1 can shut up and except I have listened to someone that isnt them. Ducky has seen my vet and is healthy, slightly small but still healthy. Please close this thread as I have received better advice and friendly help at a staffordshire bull terrier forum.


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> In fact I am so upset by reading subsequent posts about this baby that I will offer a permanent home to her myself if the OP wants to do the right thing. She'll never be left alone , ever! She'll have me here all the time, plus the other members of my pack who will nurture and support her mentally so that she'll learn that nothing bad will ever happen to her as the pack always protects it's own. She will be given proper food and as much as she wants to eat. She'll never be shut away in a cage in the dark simply for being afraid. She'll be able to run about across the fens with the rest of my lot and live a fab life.


You've actually already had an offer of a new home for this poor puppy, you may need to do the right thing NOW in her best interests if you cannot put in the work (or time) that she needs. I'm really worrying about this girl.


----------



## sender (Jan 19, 2009)

BabyBlonde said:


> Well she screamed until 4am and I just lost my rag to be honest and started crying lol i was so tired so yes she got in bed with me... I know, Im a let down but tonight I have a better plan!I went out and brought her a puppy Kong today and its in the freezer now with treats and smooth peanut butter in.Im listening to my ipod so i cant hear her too.Today she had my brother for most the day, apprently she wasnt too bad actually but he had to leave the house for an hour during the afternoon and she was okish. As soon as I got home so got worse though. She set on my boots whilst I attempted to prepare her dinner and winded until I held her. She followed me constantly but now she is fed for the first time she isnt on my lap she is asleep on the floor so its a bonus.


 
i think you worded that wrong hun i know what you mean more then lose your rag its more you are annoyed with yourself cause you cant help her.
i know its not a staffy but when our female GSD was a pup we found if you try and keep them awake during the day and play with them an hour to two (alot) to tire them out before bed and keep the crate by your bed side we found if let the puppy sleep to much during the day she would scream for attention at night and when she looks like she's sleepy just lay her in the crate with the door open till she's asleep, then close the crate.

dont get upset they can be a real drain on you and your emotions if you dig down you can do this all the best hun 

hope things go better tonight


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

BabyBlonde said:


> right this is silly nowIm going to ask for this thread to be closed as I asked advice and I took itGive her a stuffed Kong, so i did.Leave her in another room, so i did.Turn music on, so i did.Give her your clothes, so i did.I took advice but now im in trouble? no1 will ever agree but she has seen a vet and there is actually bugger all wrong with her! I took advice purely! but to be honest im sightly sick of many peoples advice here because no1 can shut up and except I have listened to someone that isnt them. Ducky has seen my vet and is healthy, slightly small but still healthy. Please close this thread as I have received better advice and friendly help at a staffordshire bull terrier forum.


 
No ones being horrible, just trying to help you thats all hun : victory:
Trying to give advise but if you dont stick with it, it wont help her : victory:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> You just lost your bet. All my babies have been left to cry themselves to sleep, if you pander to dog or child you end up with a baby/puppy that cant settle on its own.
> 
> Perfectly fine if you want to be with him/her 24 hours a day, but should you need the loo or to nip to the shops and your dog is howling and screaming the whole time, I feel for your neighbours lol.


Not true at all. All my dogs I have had from pups have slept in my bed when they first arrive. All are fine with being left because they have been trained to be.

I feel sorry for your neighbours having to listen to screaming kids.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I will be shocked if this staff turns into a well socialised and well adjusted dog - it is ultimately the owner's responsibility to ensure a pup is brought up well and gets everything it needs both emotionally and physically and I am sorry hun but locking a 6 week olod pup into a cage and putting her in a room on her own to "scream" is setting the poor dog up for a life in and out of rescues 

Please consider Fenny's offer to help this pup - she really would be given the best possible swtart in life there xx


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

I have to say we have a bonus. She has just fell asleep without me next to her which is great.
I was brought up to believe no dogs in your bed or on sofas, they are not humans. Thats what we believe.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I never left any of my kids to cry themselves to sleep and I now have 3 well adjusted adults. All of my dogs have been given love, comfort and attention from the time they were puppies and not one of them has problems
Babies of any species need comfort or how can they learn to grow into independant well adjusted adults?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Gina ford and MR Ferber certianly have plenty to answer for. I can't bear to read this thread anymore its really really upsetting me. 

That pup can come and spend time with my dogs, she's very welcome.

Marina


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> In fact I am so upset by reading subsequent posts about this baby that I will offer a permanent home to her myself if the OP wants to do the right thing. She'll never be left alone , ever! She'll have me here all the time, plus the other members of my pack who will nurture and support her mentally so that she'll learn that nothing bad will ever happen to her as the pack always protects it's own. She will be given proper food and as much as she wants to eat. She'll never be shut away in a cage in the dark simply for being afraid. She'll be able to run about across the fens with the rest of my lot and live a fab life.


 
I would like to thank you for the offer BUT no. I wont give up and she need time to settle in. She has seen the vets. 
Proper food? well what on earth am i feeding her? imaginary food???

ok, cards on the table. So the belief is, allow her to sleep in my bed and get rid of the crate.
When I was younger when my grandad had dogs they had a crate each in the garage(heated) and they are very respectable dogs! They obey him and are very obeident dogs! I dont know any of you people of your dogs but I know him, I would rather his advice and people I know advice where I can see the results.


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

well why didnt I just leave her ey? where she was? that would have been better? Or dumped her at the road side like many others? Chuck her out in the garden, freezing cold with no food?
No she is in a warm home with food and water and attention. 


Thank you Marina. I believe if the vet thought she should be else where he would have said so. 

Yet I do very much agree she needs company but under no circumstances am I getting another dog here so I may speak to a lady behind our home who has a puppy and see if we can socialise them.


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

Marinam2 said:


> Gina ford and MR Ferber certianly have plenty to answer for. I can't bear to read this thread anymore its really really upsetting me.
> 
> That pup can come and spend time with my dogs, she's very welcome.
> 
> Marina


 
I can't really see what Gina Ford or MR Ferber have to do with looking after or training puppies?!


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

who is gina ford and mr ferber?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

BabyBlonde said:


> who is gina ford and mr ferber?



Baby....people? People who write books telling others how to raise their child. And....dare I say it...raise some good points and debates, but that's another ball park.....


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Baby....people? People who write books telling others how to raise their child. And....dare I say it...raise some good points and debates, but that's another ball park.....


 
I didnt know who those people were either. Ive never read books to bring up my kids, I used my judgement as a Mother and it worked, the same as rearing puppies I suppose


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> I didnt know who those people were either. Ive never read books to bring up my kids, I used my judgement as a Mother and it worked, the same as rearing puppies I suppose


 
I suppose the books are the human equivalent to buying 'The Perfect Puppy' or similar. Not quite sure how they relate to dog training though...


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Sorry i made reference to it because people kept making references to puppies being harder than babies, leaving the puppy to cry it out etc etc....

Marina


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I never left any of my kids to cry themselves to sleep and I now have 3 well adjusted adults. All of my dogs have been given love, comfort and attention from the time they were puppies and not one of them has problems
> Babies of any species need comfort or how can they learn to grow into independant well adjusted adults?


Well said Shell : )

You give them what they need at an age they need it and then teach/train them certain things at a suitable age.

Jacob came to me at three days old, he came everywhere with me either in my jumper or a pet carrier untill he could walk then started to spend supervised time with Martha. As soon as he was big enough to come to bed with us safely he did. I have never had any SA or distruction problems with him at all. Nor with Martha who came to me at five weeks old and who also came to bed with me. When they were old enough they learnt about being left. Them being left at a very young age would of only been because I wanted it, not what they needed.


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

Right I have had a very hard think and chat with my mum and she told my about a Jack Russel she had when she was little. The mum died and she was hand-reared but at 3 weeks the people didnt have time so she had her. She lived in my mums bed and so shall Ducky. 
I just want her to be obeident and a happy dog and I was always told she has to be trained and not spoilt with bed time for that. I am going to treat her how I believe is best and right so Im selling the crate aswell.

I dont want advice on this, its my choice and believe it is right for her.
Yet I feel unfortunately I wont be asking advice from a few of you again


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Cool, can we have a pic of her now please?

Marina


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Wow what a thread! There are some pretty nasty people on this forum...

Hope everything goes well for you Babyblonde and your little pup. You can't beat a Staffy they are excellent dogs. I brought mine up from a puppy and he was a bit clingy for the first few days and didn't like being left alone. After he had settled in though he was ok. All dogs are different so what worked for someone may not work for someone else. You have to take all the advice you get and see what works for you. I take whatever some people say on here with a pinch of salt as its usually their way or its wrong!:lol2:


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

We dont use a crate : victory: No 2 dogs are the same so do what works for you. Now can we see the pup :flrt:


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

yes!!! She is asleep right now bless her but Ill dig out the camera tonight and take some to show.My mum isnt amused right now as she found a fab little play toy a few minutes ago in the form of tights!!! LOL bless, they were caught in the draw so great fun for her to tug it seems! What generally is better for staffies harnesses or collars? I know its soon but wondering. I have just ordered a few bits and bobs online for her. Most she cant use yet but still, nice to have it ready for her! How old can she have her micro-chip? Also in your opinion is it good to insure her?One more thing lol the cats arent hapy right now, how long averagely until they except her?


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

My adult cats still dont like my boy and we have had him mths. I think its more a case of the dog learning to leave the cats alone :2thumb:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

She can be chipped at the same time she is vaxed. They will usually offer you a discount if you get it done at the same time.

Definatly get her insured asap. Both of my Staffies have very expensive medical problems, I dont know what I would of done without insurance.

Harnesses are better, but if you are taking her to puppy lessons they will need you to use a collar. Rogz to very nice puppy collars and leads.

As for the cats, I'm sure a couple of the cat ladies on here will be nice enough and give you some advice about getting them to get use to each other : )


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

ok I have a problem! She just had diarhea! She never has before. Do you think its her food? I use the same she was having at the blokes house so not to mess up her system and will start changing over soon. Its something called Bounce


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Staffies look awful in harnesses. Also because they are a bull breed all their power is in their front end and in a harness if you end up with a puller you wont be able to stop them using a harness allows them to pull with all their weight.
I can control my rottie with my little finger in a halti or similar make.

Chip and innoculate at the same time at 8 weeks DON'T for goodness sake take her outside or anywhere near another dog until she's had her jabs or your just asking for trouble.
Insurance is a personal choice so i wont comment on that.

Dont forget your ID tag these are necessary on a callar for walks.

Marina

p.s i had a gecko called duckie once her viv mate was called petrie.


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

I know, she wont be going out until after New Year. Ill get her tags cut at Pets at Home.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Normally for severe cases you starve for 12 hours and feed again with chicken and rice BUT ......NEVER in puppies.

Is bounce wet meat or dry biscuits i can't find its packaging on google?
Marina


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

there are a few places on ebay that do dog tags pretty cheap with free delivery and they are really good quality, just thought i would let you know as pets at home charges almost twice what i paid 4 my dogs tag


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I would just give her boiled chicken and rice mixed with a bit of live natural yoghurt(probiotic) and a teaspoon of honey. It could be she just needs worming and is still very stressed from leaving her mum. If shes lethargic or it gets a lot worse then I would take her to the vets to be checked


The cats will eventually get used to the pup but it does take time


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Only if its severe (excessive and watery) though otherwise dont change her diet.

Marina


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

Bounce if its the same as we've got here is a cheap tinned wet adult dog food, she really needs to be eating puppy food. We use CSJ which is cheap and good quality if you have a stockist nearby.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Yes puppy food, because you need to ensure shes getting enough calories. We used BETA puppy and then switched to adult and will then switch to senior when the time is right.
We use this one because it offers a variety of foods for different types of dogs and it caters for special needs. They do active dog, large breed dog etc 

Marina


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

I would do as Shell has advised. She isnt on a suitable food now so you will need to change it anyway. best to put her on chicken and rice then find a suitable dry puppy food and slowly add it to the chicken and rice.

CSJ, JWB and Beta is all good for puppies.

As for the harness thing, mine walk fine on them, but there not normal harnesses, one is a roughwear one, one has a front attachment. A harness is always good for using a longline when teaching recall, I would never use a longline and a normal collar together. So its a good idea for them to get use to both.

As for insurance. I have one Staffie here who wasnt insured when her incontenance came to light (but is now). So far she has cost me £1,000 in ops and X-rays and costs £25 a month in meds. Other Staffie has dysplasia and arthritis in both front legs. Luckily he was insured, so far he has cost £250 in X-rays and is on £15 worth of meds a month, and when he does get worse he will need to see a specialist, cost for that starts at £1,000. Both are young dogs. 
And my old lab has cost me around £2,000 over the last two years.
All fine if you have that kind of money in your bank account, not funny if you dont.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

marthaMoo said:


> Not true at all. All my dogs I have had from pups have slept in my bed when they first arrive. All are fine with being left because they have been trained to be.
> 
> I feel sorry for your neighbours having to listen to screaming kids.


They dont scream, because they've been taught to go to sleep without having to be picked up and cuddled (and they're 14, 12 and 6 and 4 of them have slept through since 10 weeks old).

I picked my first daughter up every time she cried. After 6 months of sheer hell, where she had me up til 1-2am then awake at 4am every day, my health visitor told me to stop pandering to her. At 11 months old, I was having to rock her to sleep, carry her to bed, put her in her cot with two bottles of milk, and a bottle of juice, then hope she didnt wake up - when she inevitably DID wake up she would scream until she was sick - every night, several times.

Two nights of sitting on the landing waiting for her to calm herself, and she's slept through ever since.

So dont feel sorry for my neighbours. If you'd seen my subsequent post without assuming I didn't agree with you, you'd see I said I wouldn't recommend it in this case. But in the case of an average pup, you dont pick them up when they cry for you - that's how seperation anxiety starts. And I've been there too!


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey guysDucky has had a great evening up to now. She played with PJ the cat which she enjoyed but he didnt. She stole his biscuits but I did stop her when I caught her. She tried her Kong but isnt amused at all. My friend just came round and she slept in his jacket. Anyway she just had a running watery accident then when she came upstairs threw up what appears to be the stolen cat biccies. She is asleep right now on my pillow


----------



## karmadog (Oct 9, 2008)

BabyBlonde said:


> She played with PJ the cat which she enjoyed but he didnt.


Lol!! I'm sure your cats will get used to her in time. :flrt:

PS Love her name - My first rabbit was called Duckie x


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

karmadog said:


> Lol!! I'm sure your cats will get used to her in time. :flrt:
> 
> PS Love her name - My first rabbit was called Duckie x


Lets hope so! They hide from her LOL Its abit weird, just imagine walking in the park and you see some girl walking a dog and she calls to it 'ducky' lolMy dog the duck


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

But still no pics?
Marina


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

I know lol still havent found the camera. I wont have time now as Im going to Law and then to work but I will tomorrow


----------

